# [Verkaufe] XBox360 Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 - Hardened Collectors Edition (Deut



## Civi- (26. Oktober 2010)

*Verkaufe XBox360:  * *Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 - Hardened Collectors Edition (Deutsch) * * + 2 Überraschungsspiele für XBox360 als Geschenk dazu*

Spiel, Verpackung und DVD von Call of Duty sind in fast neuwertigem Zustand. 
Es handelt sich um die deutsche Version. Der Downloadcode für den Download der Vollversion von
Call of Duty Classic wurde noch nicht verwendet. Preis 22 Euro+ 4 Euro Versand

Wer Interesse hat einfach Pm an mich


----------



## Civi- (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Verkaufe] XBox360 Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 - Hardened Collectors Edition (*

preisupdate !


----------



## Civi- (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Verkaufe] XBox360 Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 - Hardened Collectors Edition (*

preisupdate !!!


----------

